# 3 days of fur



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some pics from the last few days of checking traps. I only had about a dozen out. I have a rancher near by with a beaver problem on 2 pieces of his land. I have only been trapping one right now. I figure there are another 6 or so beaver on it. I lost one mink and had a mink eat one of my muskrat. I will be on his other land soon. I had to pull my traps for a week to let my thumb heal. It got in the way while skinning one of the beaver. Here is Nov. 27








I also had a beaver and 2 muskrat on Nov. 28 but didnt take any pics. 
Here is Nov. 29. I had to shoot the one beaver because he pulled the drowning set out of the water. He weighed 48 lbs.
















It has been a busy year for calls on problem beaver. I just finished up another job that got me 2 beaver, 4 muskrat and 2 mink. I have had 6 calls in the last month from the DWR.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

In my very best Lt. Frank Drebin voice, "Nice Beaver!"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't resist Reb................. Leave it to the Beav.  Sorry, but dang that's a big Beaver. :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That one is 48 lbs. My biggest is 56 lbs.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't go anywhere near a beaver that big :shock: _(O)_


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice spread beaver. Good job


----------

